

Just a Product Manager that wants to contribute. - bjpcjp

Here&#x27;s the deal. I&#x27;m a senior product manager in Austin. Most of my experience is hardware (semiconductor) or related software (IP, dev tools). I spend every waking moment reading Hacker News &#x2F; Platformed.info &#x2F; @asmartbear, playing with Rails&#x2F;AngularJS&#x2F;MeteorJS, or scribbling down ideas for new products.<p>I have plenty of time on my hands thanks to a management team that can&#x27;t get out from under its own feet. My experience level puts me out of range of most folks&#x27; ideas of what a product manager <i>should</i> be. (This isn&#x27;t a compensation comment. It&#x27;s more of a seniority&#x2F;culture comment.) But I&#x27;ve got a serious itch to contribute, and nowhere to burn off all this excess energy.<p>If anybody reading this has a need for been-there, done-that product skills, I&#x27;d like to hear from you. PT or contract basis fine. Just give me a chance to use the creative side of my brain.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;brianpiercy
======
nchatterji
Hi- got a great product but currently looking into making the product the best
it can be. Stumbled upon your post and thought it wouldn't hurt to reach out.

Obviously, being a startup (currently in funding conversations) employment of
any sort is really out of the question but being from Austin (Texas Exes here)
thought there maybe some synergies especially if you like music. If intrigued,
feel free to reach out to nirav@requext.com. Thanks!

------
sixQuarks
what would be your ideal scenario? What are your greatest strengths and
weaknesses?

